# WINEMAKER MAG RESULTS



## JWMINNESOTA (May 24, 2010)

<a href="http://www.winemakermag.com/competition/past-winners" target="_blank">http://www.winemakermag.com/competition/past-winners



</A>
2010 results are here, congrats to the winners


----------



## geocorn (May 24, 2010)

I see you have at least one winner.
Will have to get more entries next year as we came up short again on the Retailer of the Year.


Congrats to all that won and thanks to everybody that entered.


----------



## MamaJ (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2010)

George I see you and Joe got a few medals- actually Joe did fairly good. Waldo got Gold for his Port. 






Sorry George, I let you down. I got a Bronze for Niagara and a Silver for Chardonnel.




Those most definitely were not my best wines entered. It will be interesting to see who judged what. I think the judges went for extreme floral in the White Hybrid Category. That was the one I entered the most in and the nose wasn't knock your socks off in any of mine. I find too much floral offensive. Most of the winning entries in that category were mostly Traminette, which I find a bit off-putting. I guess it goes to what I have said before- it all depends on the judges you pull.


It is also funny, the highest scoring wine I entered this year was the previous year's Chardonnel. I entered it last year and it failed to get anything- one of the judges found it too acidic- and this year it took a silver.


Next year I am hopefully onto the professional category. Also my wines will be judged by the public where I am finding no lack of enthusiasm.




Good luck to all of the rest of you.


----------



## Joanie (May 24, 2010)

I think I'm 0-2. =(


----------



## Wine-O (May 24, 2010)

I got 3 bronze and 2 gold. Not bad but I did enter 15 wines. Guess I better get better at this for the next one!! 
Some of the ones I thought were a shoe in didn't get anything and some I thought had little chance medaled, go figure!
Congrats toallof the winners..


----------



## Bartman (May 24, 2010)

Looks like George/FVW did alright too - 2 Silver, 2 Bronze.

Congratulations to all who won - but I still can't swallow the subjectivity of these competitions. Inevitably, some of the best are passed over and, sometimes, the mediocre take top honors. It just ain't fair - ya know?


----------



## JimCook (May 24, 2010)

In the nature of things that are closer to art than science in the scope of appreciation, that's just the name of the game, Bart. 
Don't worry Joan - I went 0-6 this year, although I personally felt that these wines showed better than any of the ones I entered before. 


I'm digging Waldo's Gold medal Muscadine Port - rock on!


- Jim


----------



## geocorn (May 24, 2010)

Don't get me started on that subject as our best wine did not even place and a 3 month old Ehrenfelser took best of show in the kit category!


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2010)

I don't quite get the $25 (plus shipping) entry per wine.

They took in almost $115K in entry fees alone. Do they pay the judges or are they volunteer? What exactly does the $$ go for. Enquiring minds want to know?

If they are worried about keeping the total number of bottles down with this rule then obviously this model is not doing much for that but it is filling their bank accounts......

Perhaps limiting the entries to 2 or 3 per winery?

I know a little about the conference/meeting industry and how it all works as I was an IT consultant for a professional association for about 10 years.

It would just be interesting to know the "rest of the story" as they say.

Congrats to all the FVW entry winners!


----------



## Scott B (May 24, 2010)

Mike - Where did the money go?


----------



## Bartman (May 24, 2010)

You're right Mike - where is it all going? Presumably, it's pumping up the bottom line of Winemaker Magazine. 
The $25 entry "fee" to have my wine (whether good, bad or ugly) judged by a panel of well-intentioned and probably well-experienced strangers, after tasting hundreds of other wines, is just not what I prefer to put my limited resources towards. I already believe them to be pretty good (to me anyway), so at best, the judges look favorably on my entry and I win a medal, and a gift cert. from FVW, confirming what I already believe. At worst, they hate it and now I have wasted a) a bottle of my "liquid gold", b) the entry fee and shipping costs, and c) my time and energy entering the competition and anxiously awaiting the results only to be disappointed and annoyed.

To put it another way: 3 entries = $75 entry fees + shipping ~= a reasonably good kit from FVW - that's a better use of my finite $$. 
And I would bet FVW might prefer that expenditure too, but I won't ask George to comment. on that.


----------



## geocorn (May 24, 2010)

Sounds like it is time for an alternative! I would much rather have the $75.00, duh! Time to put on the thinking cap, which makes everyone around me a little nervous! Some of my ideas can be real doozies! Fortunately, only about 10% of my ideas every make it out in the open. The rest do what they should do and that is die on the vine.


----------



## Wine-O (May 24, 2010)

I think you should hold your own competition and give everyone that enters a medal. This way they will be so proud and pumped up that they did so good they just have to buy another kit (or 2) from you to enter later!! Now that's good business!!


----------



## geocorn (May 24, 2010)

wine-O, I like the way you think!


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

Yep, $25 per entry + shipping just stops me every year from entering. Its just too much money out of pocket! I would love to enter just to help and try to get George that retailer of the year award and the medals would be cool but when I consider how much it is plus the fact of where I have to ship it too with the Wine makers Mag on the sticker I can just see the shipping co. rejecting or inspecting it and Id be out a lot of $!


----------



## Waldo (May 24, 2010)

appleman said:


> George I see you and Joe got a few medals- actually Joe did fairly good. Waldo got Gold for his Port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2010)

Last year I got good bang for my buck - 6 for 8 or 6 medals for $225 with shipping included- not too bad. This year, not so good 2 for 11 for $300 including shipping. They are potential advertising for me as I go commercial. It lets people know the wine might be good. I guess this year it might not have been as good - LOL. At least I got the satifaction of one being overlooked last year winning Silver this year!






I'm glad you did well this year Wine-O, but you probably should have gotten more.


----------



## gaudet (May 24, 2010)

Did I see a Walter James Gold Medal port???? Congrats Waldo


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2010)

I guess I can finally open Waldo's bottle now! Yeeehaaaw


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2010)

Congratulations to all medal winners and to those who should have placed. I just now got to read these posts but the funny thing is, I talked to George this afternoon and he asked me if I entered anything. I had told him no but at $35 a bottle (shipping included) if I had entered three bottles I could have used the money to buy another kit. I may enter some county fairs this summer just to get some feed back. humm I wonder if I'll get any feedback from some wine I already sent out to some people LOL.


----------



## Waldo (May 25, 2010)

gaudet said:


> Did I see a Walter James Gold Medal port???? Congrats Waldo





Thanks GAudet !!


----------



## Waldo (May 25, 2010)

wade said:


> I guess I can finally open Waldo's bottle now! Yeeehaaaw





Go for it Buddy !!!


----------



## AlFulchino (May 25, 2010)

congrats everyone


----------



## dragonmaster42 (May 25, 2010)

Congratulations Waldo and everyone else!


----------



## Jackie (May 25, 2010)

I got 7 medals (2 gold, 5 bronze) but since I entered 13, I don't feel like I did very well this year.


----------



## ibglowin (May 25, 2010)

Thats a .538 batting average. Pretty darn good IMHO!


----------



## Scott B (May 25, 2010)

First time to enter and I got lucky,metals on 4 out 5 entries. 
One gold andthree silver.


Time to Party!!!


----------



## ArdenS (May 25, 2010)

I'll let George and Wine-o decide about everybody getting a medal, but I wonder about the merits of a DFW regional wine contest. Looking at the web site for the San Antonio Regional Wine Guild, I see that they have an annual wine-judging competition. I then, unsuccessfully, did a search for a competition in the DFW area. I found that curious, to say the least.


----------



## Wade E (May 25, 2010)

Wow Scott, nice ratio!


----------



## Bartman (May 25, 2010)

I'm with you, Arden. I'd be excited to enter a local D/FW wine contest. There are over 6 million people in the Metroplex now, so surely that's more than "critical mass." I'd be happy to enter and to judge (if asked), and I wouldn't even charge for my tasting "services."


----------



## xanxer82 (May 25, 2010)

Congrats to those that won medals. 
George, there is always next year for Retailer of the Year. 
I always tell my friends to check your store out before any other.


----------



## uavwmn (May 29, 2010)

Grats Waldo on your Gold medal for your Port!!!


----------



## uavwmn (May 29, 2010)

Grats Jackie on your medals!!!!


----------



## uavwmn (May 29, 2010)

Way to go Scott!! Great job on the medals!!


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 1, 2010)

I went one for three - got a gold for the Green Apple Gewurtzaminer kit but nothing for the Sangria with Seville Oranges kit or a Pear wine from scratch with fresh fruit. I don't know the validty of the judging but it is fun to tell my non-wine making friends I got a medal - so, think I got my money's worth from that alone!


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jun 1, 2010)

We got a gold for our elderberry mead, previously it had gotten an honorable mention in the Winepress.us comp, and when we entered it into the Mazer cup they basically said it wasnt mead, but glad we finally found some folks who like our elderberry mead. We made some fruit "ports" that confused the judges so I think we might need to put them into another catagory next time around and another one of our wines made a judge sick so we wont send that one back either  Crackedcork


----------



## rrawhide (Jun 6, 2010)

congratulations to all medal winners - - - 

way to go!!!!

I'm sure George will have something for us next year.

again, congratulations!!!

</font>


----------



## tdeyette (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats to all....!!!!!!


I went0 for 4 this year....






I tried to get you some more votes George.... we'll do it next year!


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 7, 2010)

Well done everybody


----------

